# What LGB engine is this?



## MatthewB (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi,

Do any of you know what LGB engine this is? 

Thanks,
Matthew 

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

26850 LGB DR CLASS 99.20 MALLET STEAM LOCO


----------



## MatthewB (Oct 14, 2012)

T-Man said:


> 26850 LGB


Awesome! Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A determined Google image search led me to a vendor who sold one. My west coast store didn't list it but I finally found one.


----------

